# Black women shut your damn mouth!!



## Tank

The Conclusion:


----------



## warriorautotech

Sounds like profanity is their native laguage!  If those were white women talking to blacks, this video would be on the news!


----------



## Tank

This is why so many of them are in cages


----------



## William Joyce

Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.  

Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.

WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.

DO I FUCKING LIE?


----------



## ekrem

All good Muslims and all good Blacks live in America.


----------



## Tank

I kind of feel sorry for blacks, you can clearly see how so many are uncomfortable in a civilized society. 

They were never supposed to be in this part of the world, they were brought here.

I wish I could set them all free back in Africa.

I know they would be happier.


----------



## blastoff

There are black people, African Americans, Negroes, or whatever they prefer to be known as.  But then there are also folks like these two women who, to me anyway, fall into the ****** category.  Sorry, but that's what I think when I see such behavior.  

And as noted above, just imagine the coverage of this if it was two white women talking that way to a several blacks?  On the positive side though if such was the case it would provide ample opportunity for Jesse and Al to, hopefully, injure one another as they furiously tried to elbow one another out from in front of the nearest news camera.


----------



## peach174

William Joyce said:


> Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.
> 
> Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.
> 
> WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.
> 
> DO I FUCKING LIE?



How about you. You are just as bad with your attitude. You have proved that disrespectful people come in all colors and races.


----------



## Tank

The behaviour shown in the video is common and natural within the African culture


----------



## peach174

No it isn't. I lived in a condo in Calf. with units of 400. Everyone there was black and there was only 2 white couples. 398 units of blacks that was very respectful of two white couples living there. Of whom we had many friends there. They did not act like that at all.
You are very, very wrong.


----------



## R.D.

Tank said:


> The behaviour shown in the video is common and natural within the African culture



No it's not.  Don't be a moron


----------



## Tom Clancy

William Joyce said:


> Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.
> 
> Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.
> 
> WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.
> 
> DO I FUCKING LIE?


----------



## Wingsofwind

*Too   to respond*


----------



## Silkcity19

Total animals


----------



## casper4020322

William Joyce said:


> Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.
> 
> Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.
> 
> WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.
> 
> DO I FUCKING LIE?



And what are you? You love spewing your HATE about a race that is not your own, so what does that make you? Frankly, you are no better! You are just as low-down and filthy as those black women on that video. Just b/c the color of your skin is lighter means NOTHING!! It's the character of the person you are and your character is far below any decent White person that I have ever known and LOVED!! They would be ashamed of you.


----------



## xsited1

Tank said:


> Black women shut your damn mouth!!



Where is that?  NYC?  They're exactly the same in the South.  They're different alright.  We also have Mexicans and Latinos, rednecks, hillbillies and typical white people.  Come to think of it, they're all different, but we still live and work together.


----------



## The Gadfly

William Joyce said:


> Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.
> 
> Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.
> 
> WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.
> 
> DO I FUCKING LIE?



Yes you do! That post is so vile, hateful, wrong and over the top it's unbelievable; in fact, I think that's a new low, even for you, and THAT is saying something! I wonder; do you act that way in the real world too; or do you hold it all in ( the better to keep someone from kicking your sorry bigoted arse!) and save it up to spew here? Either way, it's disgusting! Save it for the toothless, inbred, cowardly losers down at your local klavern (if there's one in your area, I'm sure you know where it is). 

By the way, I watched the video, and as bad as it is, so help me, I believe you're even worse than they are! The level of hatred you exhibit here, on a consistent basis, is both disgusting and disturbing.


----------



## Tank

Warning: Very brutal

Todays subway violence:

LiveLeak.com - Woman Interferes In N.Y. City Subway Fight and Gets KOed


----------



## Dot Com

Tank said:


> Warning: Very brutal
> 
> Todays subway violence:
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Woman Interferes In N.Y. City Subway Fight and Gets KOed



Where you find all these gems?


----------



## The Gadfly

Dot Com said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warning: Very brutal
> 
> Todays subway violence:
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Woman Interferes In N.Y. City Subway Fight and Gets KOed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you find all these gems?
Click to expand...


He searches the net for them, then posts the worst, most inflammatory examples of behavior he can find, in order to stereotype an entire race. Then his cohorts chime in, calling them "animals wearing human clothing"; the bigotry has gone pretty far, when it gets into claiming that an entire race of human beings is less than human! That's right up there with the worst filthy lying garbage I heard come out of the mouths of the worst of the KKK back in the sixties. It's the twenty-first century, and we still have people that not only think that way, but splash it all over a public forum.  It's not constructive, and it isn't meant to be; the sole purpose is to spread hate. Disgraceful.


----------



## Tank

Dot Com said:


> Where you find all these gems?


With blacks having more access to video cameras there are more and more of these videos everyday.

Check this out:


----------



## BrianH

I have found myself wondering in recent years why we have such large numbers of younger African Americans that still have the racist mentality that whites are keeping them down....  

I can fully understand why someone who lived through the civil rights era would have a little anymosity towards whites, but it amazes me that the younger generations still have this attitude even though they've been presented with WAY more opportunity than their predecessors.  

I'm not trying to sound racist or stereotypical, but it's just an observation.  I do realize that there are alot of good decent black folk out there.


----------



## xsited1

BrianH said:


> I have found myself wondering in recent years why we have such large numbers of younger African Americans that still have the racist mentality that whites are keeping them down....
> 
> I can fully understand why someone who lived through the civil rights era would have a little anymosity towards whites, but it amazes me that the younger generations still have this attitude even though they've been presented with WAY more opportunity than their predecessors.
> 
> I'm not trying to sound racist or stereotypical, but it's just an observation.  I do realize that there are alot of good decent black folk out there.



You can blame liberals for that.  They're keeping them on the plantation as a means to control them.  So far it's working great.  

One thing they've done which is rather ingenious is to allow under-qualified black students to enroll in College programs that are clearly too advanced for them.  The result?  Most drop out, their self-esteem and hope for a better life crushed, so they turn against the system and many look for the government to help them which leads to the next problem:  The in-compassionate scheme whereby they are provided with numerous government handouts so that they become welfare whores.  I see a lot of that happen in the South.  

It's so sad that some Democratic leaders are using a large percentage of them for their own self-interests under the guise of being compassionate.  It sickens me.

Here's one of my heroes.  He knows exactly what's going on and how to stop it.

Walter Williams on Good Intentions


----------



## warriorautotech

xsited1 said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have found myself wondering in recent years why we have such large numbers of younger African Americans that still have the racist mentality that whites are keeping them down....
> 
> I can fully understand why someone who lived through the civil rights era would have a little anymosity towards whites, but it amazes me that the younger generations still have this attitude even though they've been presented with WAY more opportunity than their predecessors.
> 
> I'm not trying to sound racist or stereotypical, but it's just an observation.  I do realize that there are alot of good decent black folk out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can blame liberals for that.  They're keeping them on the plantation as a means to control them.  So far it's working great.
> 
> One thing they've done which is rather ingenious is to allow under-qualified black students to enroll in College programs that are clearly too advanced for them.  The result?  Most drop out, their self-esteem and hope for a better life crushed, so they turn against the system and many look for the government to help them which leads to the next problem:  The in-compassionate scheme whereby they are provided with numerous government handouts so that they become welfare whores.  I see a lot of that happen in the South.
> 
> It's so sad that some Democratic leaders are using a large percentage of them for their own self-interests under the guise of being compassionate.  It sickens me.
> 
> Here's one of my heroes.  He knows exactly what's going on and how to stop it.
> 
> Walter Williams on Good Intentions
Click to expand...


These are excellent videos and I agree with most of what he says, except at the end of the third video, we dont need more tax credits, and the negative income tax he suggests sounds alot like the eic credit we have today. We need to eliminate the entitlements and handouts completely or at least reduce them to the point that people will have to get a job to survive. Let the churches and local city governments handle the charity for the truly needy. 
   Everyone who has an opinion about the plight of the innercity and poor blacks should watch these videos.


----------



## warriorautotech

It appears that our government is determined to destroy the family structure and the will to work of the american people.


----------



## California Girl

casper4020322 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.
> 
> Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.
> 
> WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.
> 
> DO I FUCKING LIE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what are you? You love spewing your HATE about a race that is not your own, so what does that make you? Frankly, you are no better! You are just as low-down and filthy as those black women on that video. Just b/c the color of your skin is lighter means NOTHING!! It's the character of the person you are and your character is far below any decent White person that I have ever known and LOVED!! They would be ashamed of you.
Click to expand...


Don't take Tank, William et al too seriously. Intelligence is not a quality they value.


----------



## Douger




----------



## Tank

California Girl said:


> Don't take Tank, William et al too seriously. Intelligence is not a quality they value.


But,  I'm not even in any of these videos


----------



## Peace2thenation

*Does all the "drama" in our U.S politics, especially the hypocrisy and name-calling, tend to turn off young Americans?*


----------



## iggy pop

Tank said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15hcsJRTbO0
> 
> The Conclusion:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl2s_TDK6lc



LMAO!  Stupid porch monkeys


----------



## rounddawaygirl

In reading this thread, I feel absolutely horrified as an intelligent black woman.  I'm not going to bother to comment on any specifics...


----------



## Tank

I was horrified too


----------



## GHook93

Classless women no doubt! But one Black Man in 2012 will be America's savior in Herman Cain!


----------



## GHook93

Just because I love this video!


----------



## Provocateur

California Girl said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.
> 
> Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.
> 
> WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.
> 
> DO I FUCKING LIE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what are you? You love spewing your HATE about a race that is not your own, so what does that make you? Frankly, you are no better! You are just as low-down and filthy as those black women on that video. Just b/c the color of your skin is lighter means NOTHING!! It's the character of the person you are and your character is far below any decent White person that I have ever known and LOVED!! They would be ashamed of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Don't take Tank, William et al too seriously. Intelligence is not a quality they value.*
Click to expand...

CG, having a breast as an avi doesn't exactly scream 'my intelligence is a quality I value'.


----------



## rounddawaygirl

Provocateur said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what are you? You love spewing your HATE about a race that is not your own, so what does that make you? Frankly, you are no better! You are just as low-down and filthy as those black women on that video. Just b/c the color of your skin is lighter means NOTHING!! It's the character of the person you are and your character is far below any decent White person that I have ever known and LOVED!! They would be ashamed of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't take Tank, William et al too seriously. Intelligence is not a quality they value.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CG, having a breast as an avi doesn't exactly scream 'my intelligence is a quality I value'.
Click to expand...


I didn't realize that avi and intelligence was positively correlated.


----------



## GHook93

When I went to law school I worked in the burbs and caught the train down to the city for evening law school. Some of the coolest and nicest people on the train were black (granted you get to know most of the people because generally the same people take the train at the same time). In fact the only person I keep in touch with from the train was black (granted he was also another law student!) 

Many people, effecting all races, get a sense of entitlement because they paid to get on the train. White teenage girls on the cell phone where the most annoying. Black women in groups go very loud and annoying, yet there where white assholes who were just as loud and annoying (many times worst). Saw only two fights. Both white people attacking white people. The worst of the worst were drunk people. Didn't matter if they were white, black, brown or green, the drunk bastards were the worst!

I truly didn't see more blacks being loud, annoying, threaten or dropping F-Bombs than White people. Maybe this is Chicago vs New York. But I'm sure other Black people watching the clips you shown, even ones from the hood, would be disgusted by these women behavior. Heck these women might see this later and be disgusted themselves.


----------



## Provocateur

BrianH said:


> I have found myself wondering in recent years why we have such large numbers of younger African Americans that still have the racist mentality that whites are keeping them down....
> 
> I can fully understand why someone who lived through the civil rights era would have a little anymosity towards whites, but it amazes me that the younger generations still have this attitude even though they've been presented with WAY more opportunity than their predecessors.
> 
> I'm not trying to sound racist or stereotypical, but it's just an observation.  I do realize that there are alot of good decent black folk out there.



I agree with this post.

Check out this link.

At DMV Awards, violence mars a hopeful moment for the Washington hip-hop scene


----------



## Douger

Tank said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where you find all these gems?
> 
> 
> 
> With blacks having more access to video cameras there are more and more of these videos everyday.
> 
> Check this out:
Click to expand...

Those aren't blacks. They're fucking *******.
THIS dude is black.


----------



## Sarah G

xsited1 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women shut your damn mouth!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that?  NYC?  They're exactly the same in the South.  They're different alright.  We also have Mexicans and Latinos, rednecks, hillbillies and typical white people.  Come to think of it, they're all different, but we still live and work together.
Click to expand...


Hey xsited, you know you're making too much sense for Tank, Joyce, et al.

You might just reach them if you'd dumb down.  

Waayyy down.


----------



## xsited1

Sarah G said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women shut your damn mouth!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that?  NYC?  They're exactly the same in the South.  They're different alright.  We also have Mexicans and Latinos, rednecks, hillbillies and typical white people.  Come to think of it, they're all different, but we still live and work together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey xsited, you know you're making too much sense for Tank, Joyce, et al.
> 
> You might just reach them if you'd dumb down.
> 
> Waayyy down.
Click to expand...


  At least they're being honest about it.  I recognize there are differences between races, but I see it as a net positive.  Of course, I'm biased because of who I am.


----------



## GHook93

Douger said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where you find all these gems?
> 
> 
> 
> With blacks having more access to video cameras there are more and more of these videos everyday.
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those aren't blacks. They're fucking *******.
> THIS dude is black.
Click to expand...


Douger,

You mean like this!


----------



## GHook93




----------



## GHook93




----------



## JoReba

Wingsofwind said:


> *Too   to respond*



Ah Bets Yoo Luvs Yo Momma!


----------



## Wingsofwind

JoReba said:


> Wingsofwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Too   to respond*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Bets Yoo Luvs Yo Momma!
Click to expand...


?...lol

I do not understand the way you talk...

Ya, I love my Momma, But my Momma is White through and through.  So was my Daddy. 

I was just too upset when I seen the video to respond to it. I had just got through with seeing the other video that Tank put up at about the same time he put this one up.


----------



## JoReba

peach174 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.
> 
> Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.
> 
> WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.
> 
> DO I FUCKING LIE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you. You are just as bad with your attitude. You have proved that disrespectful people come in all colors and races.
Click to expand...


Should we respect the attitude of mouthy Black bitches?  Lol.


----------



## MalcolmPNewton

William Joyce said:


> Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.
> 
> Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.
> 
> WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.
> 
> DO I FUCKING LIE?



Nothing that has evolved to the point of sentience can be considered an "animal", but to even say such a thing shows how unfamiliar with history you are. It was Black people who created civilization while your ancestors groped around in ignorance and savagery. It was black people who taught your ancestors to read, write, cook, dress, and even to bathe. If black are animals, what are you? If this is the case then you must admit that it was an animal who taught you to be civilized. So for any questions you have regarding how the country is going wrong, or what's wrong with the world,  perhaps you should ask a dog or a cat, seeing as how "animals" are the ones who civilized you. If it was an animal who civilized you, then you must be even lower than an animal. So perhaps you should henceforth refer to yourself and kind as amoebas or protozoa or some other "lower" life form. I do not intend to be facetious, I just want to point out the implications of your statement...


----------



## bucs90

Tank said:


> I kind of feel sorry for blacks, you can clearly see how so many are uncomfortable in a civilized society.
> 
> They were never supposed to be in this part of the world, they were brought here.
> 
> I wish I could set them all free back in Africa.
> 
> I know they would be happier.



The hilarious black comedian Kat Williams said the following:

"If you don't know what it's like to be a tiger in a zoo, then you'll never know what it's like to be black in America!"

I think he is right. The hip hop culture doesn't lend itself to a civilized society.


----------



## bucs90

JoReba said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.
> 
> Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.
> 
> WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.
> 
> DO I FUCKING LIE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you. You are just as bad with your attitude. You have proved that disrespectful people come in all colors and races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should we respect the attitude of mouthy Black bitches?  Lol.
Click to expand...


And black women are so prone to violence, even worse than males. Don't know why they have such horrible attitudes.

If black women were a dog breed, NO ONE would adopt them. They're too moody, too loud, too violent.


----------



## Tank




----------



## Bombs 4 Obama

The original two video on this thread don't work.


----------



## Wingsofwind

Tank said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjUOUnbAJII&feature=player_embedded



Not sure, but did that Black guy sitting near the White woman *actually* pull the two black girls off the White woman?


----------



## GHook93

Tank,

You are using this to bash Black people with this clip, but you failed.

First, the white woman should have minded her business. The black women weren't getting loud, what they were doing is eating on the train. I been on the train in Chicago and I have eaten in peace many times. Did she expect a good response by calling them animals? The White woman was just as responsible for the escalation of the confrontation.

Second, look who tried to defuse the situation? A black male, would kept reminding everyone that this was stupid. 

Third, who saved the white woman, that same black male, who shed her from the two woman. He was the hero and only saint in this clip.

Fourth, what was the response from the only black female in the clip. She was sitting behind the white woman, she said to the 2 black women, you should be ashamed of yourselves!

Fifth, who video taped the evidence and event without taking sides a black man on the way to work.

If anything this made me feel good about race relation in America. You had a white woman vs two black women, but none of the blacks in the clip took the black women's side. A the black man was the hero in the clip.

Get a better one because this one did little for your point! 



Tank said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjUOUnbAJII&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Tank

Only one group was violent in the video.


----------



## assbeef

rounddawaygirl said:


> In reading this thread, I feel absolutely horrified as an intelligent black woman.  I'm not going to bother to comment on any specifics...



"intelligent black woman"

BWAHAHAHA


----------



## assbeef

MalcolmPNewton said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.
> 
> Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.
> 
> WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.
> 
> DO I FUCKING LIE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing that has evolved to the point of sentience can be considered an "animal", but to even say such a thing shows how unfamiliar with history you are. It was Black people who created civilization while your ancestors groped around in ignorance and savagery. It was black people who taught your ancestors to read, write, cook, dress, and even to bathe. If black are animals, what are you? If this is the case then you must admit that it was an animal who taught you to be civilized. So for any questions you have regarding how the country is going wrong, or what's wrong with the world,  perhaps you should ask a dog or a cat, seeing as how "animals" are the ones who civilized you. If it was an animal who civilized you, then you must be even lower than an animal. So perhaps you should henceforth refer to yourself and kind as amoebas or protozoa or some other "lower" life form. I do not intend to be facetious, I just want to point out the implications of your statement...
Click to expand...


OH REALLY?CREATED CIVILIZATION,EH?
SO TELL ME OH ENLIGHTENED ONE,HOW MANY LETTERS IN THE AFRICAN ALPHABET IS THERE?
HAHAHA.
DUMB APES.


----------



## Salt Jones

I take it some on this board aren't to fond of black Americans.


----------



## assbeef

Salt Jones said:


> I take it some on this board aren't to fond of black Americans.



blacks do not want equality-they want to rule.
they keep this shit up-well,we will see what happens.


----------



## Salt Jones

assbeef said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it some on this board aren't to fond of black Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blacks do not want equality-they want to rule.
> they keep this shit up-well,we will see what happens.
Click to expand...


What will happen? 

What do blacks want to rule? 

I'm new to this forum, will you please explain your in-depth views of what black Americans want?


----------



## assbeef

bucs90 said:


> JoReba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you. You are just as bad with your attitude. You have proved that disrespectful people come in all colors and races.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we respect the attitude of mouthy Black bitches?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And black women are so prone to violence, even worse than males. Don't know why they have such horrible attitudes.
> 
> If black women were a dog breed, NO ONE would adopt them. They're too moody, too loud, too violent.
Click to expand...


the reason black ho's have an attitude is simple-they are ugly monkeys and they know it.


----------



## Lasher

Tank said:


> This is why so many of them are in cages



Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Lasher

William Joyce said:


> Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.
> 
> Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.
> 
> WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.
> 
> DO I FUCKING LIE?



You do not lie; you are spot on, my friend.


----------



## Lasher

peach174 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.
> 
> Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.
> 
> WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.
> 
> DO I FUCKING LIE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you. You are just as bad with your attitude. You have proved that disrespectful people come in all colors and races.
Click to expand...


The truth is never disrespectful.


----------



## Lasher

peach174 said:


> No it isn't. I lived in a condo in Calf. with units of 400. Everyone there was black and there was only 2 white couples. 398 units of blacks that was very respectful of two white couples living there. Of whom we had many friends there. They did not act like that at all.
> You are very, very wrong.



They must have considered you to be somewhat flaky for living among them, and decided to just accept you, as the apes did Tarzan.


----------



## Lasher

R.D. said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The behaviour shown in the video is common and natural within the African culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not.  Don't be a moron
Click to expand...


Yes it is, don't be naive.


----------



## Lasher

xsited1 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women shut your damn mouth!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that?  NYC?  They're exactly the same in the South.  They're different alright.  We also have Mexicans and Latinos, rednecks, hillbillies and typical white people.  Come to think of it, they're all different, but we still live and work together.
Click to expand...


Most decent whites would prefer to live and work among themselves rather than having to contend with all the idiotic confusion caused by "diversity."  I think you know what I mean.


----------



## Salt Jones

Lasher said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women shut your damn mouth!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that?  NYC?  They're exactly the same in the South.  They're different alright.  We also have Mexicans and Latinos, rednecks, hillbillies and typical white people.  Come to think of it, they're all different, but we still live and work together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most decent whites would prefer to live and work among themselves rather than having to contend with all the idiotic confusion caused by "diversity."  I think you know what I mean.
Click to expand...


No, please explain what you mean.


----------



## Lasher

BrianH said:


> I have found myself wondering in recent years why we have such large numbers of younger African Americans that still have the racist mentality that whites are keeping them down....
> 
> I can fully understand why someone who lived through the civil rights era would have a little anymosity towards whites, but it amazes me that the younger generations still have this attitude even though they've been presented with WAY more opportunity than their predecessors.
> 
> I'm not trying to sound racist or stereotypical, but it's just an observation.  I do realize that there are alot of good decent black folk out there.



You realize that, do you?


----------



## Lasher

Salt Jones said:


> Lasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that?  NYC?  They're exactly the same in the South.  They're different alright.  We also have Mexicans and Latinos, rednecks, hillbillies and typical white people.  Come to think of it, they're all different, but we still live and work together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most decent whites would prefer to live and work among themselves rather than having to contend with all the idiotic confusion caused by "diversity."  I think you know what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, please explain what you mean.
Click to expand...


No, I won't get into a piss fight with an uneducated, ignorant, half-monkey like you.


----------



## Ropey

Lasher said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most decent whites would prefer to live and work among themselves rather than having to contend with all the idiotic confusion caused by "diversity."  I think you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, please explain what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I won't get into a piss fight with an uneducated, ignorant, half-monkey like you.
Click to expand...


^


----------



## Salt Jones

Lasher said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most decent whites would prefer to live and work among themselves rather than having to contend with all the idiotic confusion caused by "diversity."  I think you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, please explain what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I won't get into a piss fight with an uneducated, ignorant, half-monkey like you.
Click to expand...


I figured a false "Aryan" such as yourself would cut and run.  

Typical.


----------



## Tank




----------



## Ropey

Yeah, go Black and Brown people.

Go white people.

Stay back bigots. Way back. To the back of the bus.


----------



## The Gadfly

Lasher said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.
> 
> Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.
> 
> WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.
> 
> DO I FUCKING LIE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not lie; you are spot on, my friend.
Click to expand...


Good God! I can't believe I'm reading this here. I'm not the least surprised at the original source,he spews this filth on a daily basis. I am surprised to see someone actually agreeing with his drivel. What do you guys do; hate anyone who isn't just like you? Animals? Yeah, that really describes the Black doctors, lawyers, executives and entrepreneurs I know. Really describes the Black men I knew in the military too, men whose devotion to this country was beyond anything you'll ever know. What kind of people do you associate with? Where do you get these lies? I feel dirty just reading it; I have to hold my nose to even look at this garbage.


----------



## Tank




----------



## Tank




----------



## assbeef

The Gadfly said:


> Lasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.
> 
> Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.
> 
> WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.
> 
> DO I FUCKING LIE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not lie; you are spot on, my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good God! I can't believe I'm reading this here. I'm not the least surprised at the original source,he spews this filth on a daily basis. I am surprised to see someone actually agreeing with his drivel. What do you guys do; hate anyone who isn't just like you? Animals? Yeah, that really describes the Black doctors, lawyers, executives and entrepreneurs I know. Really describes the Black men I knew in the military too, men whose devotion to this country was beyond anything you'll ever know. What kind of people do you associate with? Where do you get these lies? I feel dirty just reading it; I have to hold my nose to even look at this garbage.
Click to expand...


yep,i hate those that are not like me,i hate rapists,murderers,thieves,liars.
lazy fuckers and AA hires.


----------



## The Gadfly

assbeef said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not lie; you are spot on, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good God! I can't believe I'm reading this here. I'm not the least surprised at the original source,he spews this filth on a daily basis. I am surprised to see someone actually agreeing with his drivel. What do you guys do; hate anyone who isn't just like you? Animals? Yeah, that really describes the Black doctors, lawyers, executives and entrepreneurs I know. Really describes the Black men I knew in the military too, men whose devotion to this country was beyond anything you'll ever know. What kind of people do you associate with? Where do you get these lies? I feel dirty just reading it; I have to hold my nose to even look at this garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep,i hate those that are not like me,i hate rapists,murderers,thieves,liars.
> lazy fuckers and AA hires.
Click to expand...


And that is what you believe most Black people are? How many Black people do you personally know? Any?


----------



## bucs90

"Soldier Girl" never gets old. She sums up an entire culture of people. No hope for that culture. Lets just hope the cops keep protecting us from it.


----------



## assbeef

The Gadfly said:


> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good God! I can't believe I'm reading this here. I'm not the least surprised at the original source,he spews this filth on a daily basis. I am surprised to see someone actually agreeing with his drivel. What do you guys do; hate anyone who isn't just like you? Animals? Yeah, that really describes the Black doctors, lawyers, executives and entrepreneurs I know. Really describes the Black men I knew in the military too, men whose devotion to this country was beyond anything you'll ever know. What kind of people do you associate with? Where do you get these lies? I feel dirty just reading it; I have to hold my nose to even look at this garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep,i hate those that are not like me,i hate rapists,murderers,thieves,liars.
> lazy fuckers and AA hires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is what you believe most Black people are? How many Black people do you personally know? Any?
Click to expand...


yea,your right,i don't know any-but i shore do know lots of *******.


----------



## William Joyce

I find it amusing that after watching these videos of black behavior, the anger of some posters is directed at...

the black women?

blacks in general?

No.

_Me._

For expressing my opinion.  This is where we are with white guilt.  I am "just as bad as they are."  Really?  I express a forthright opinion -- granted, using rough imagery -- but I'm not "just as bad as they are."  I stay quiet.  I work a job.  I don't beat up people on the subway.  I don't act like an uncivilized gorilla in public.  White people who post nasty things about blacks on the Internet _just aren't _"as bad as" blacks who actually do go ape-shit in public.

I'm told that black people "taught me how to bathe."  Right.  I rather doubt this.

I'm told that black people are "doctors and lawyers."  Yes, you sometimes find that.  Though often affirmative action is responsible.  I've met perfectly nice black people in my day.  But I just see way, way, waaaaaay to much consistently AWFUL, BEASTLY black behavior to deny a pattern.  _I note the pattern. _ It's there.

Hold your nose 'cause here goes the cold water:  blacks are an unevolved race that could not, should not, will not and cannot be made "equal" to whites in terms of behavior and intelligence.  They're a fucking pestilence.  WE JUST CAN'T LIVE WITH THEM.  Without we whites paying a very, very steep price in terms of criminal enforcement, welfare, affirmative action, etc. for the privilege of sharing a society with them.

That is the truth.

If, right now, at this very moment, every white person could make a decision:  wake up tomorrow in a society without blacks, or with blacks...   and all bullshit aside, honest feelings only... you know what the result would be.

Blow up about it, yell at me, whatever.  Truth isn't going away.


----------



## Rogo

William Joyce said:


> I find it amusing that after watching these videos of black behavior, the anger of some posters is directed at...
> 
> the black women?
> 
> blacks in general?
> 
> No.
> 
> _Me._
> 
> For expressing my opinion.  This is where we are with white guilt.  I am "just as bad as they are."  Really?  I express a forthright opinion -- granted, using rough imagery -- but I'm not "just as bad as they are."  I stay quiet.  I work a job.  I don't beat up people on the subway.  I don't act like an uncivilized gorilla in public.  White people who post nasty things about blacks on the Internet _just aren't _"as bad as" blacks who actually do go ape-shit in public.
> 
> I'm told that black people "taught me how to bathe."  Right.  I rather doubt this.
> 
> I'm told that black people are "doctors and lawyers."  Yes, you sometimes find that.  Though often affirmative action is responsible.  I've met perfectly nice black people in my day.  But I just see way, way, waaaaaay to much consistently AWFUL, BEASTLY black behavior to deny a pattern.  _I note the pattern. _ It's there.
> 
> Hold your nose 'cause here goes the cold water:  blacks are an unevolved race that could not, should not, will not and cannot be made "equal" to whites in terms of behavior and intelligence.  They're a fucking pestilence.  WE JUST CAN'T LIVE WITH THEM.  Without we whites paying a very, very steep price in terms of criminal enforcement, welfare, affirmative action, etc. for the privilege of sharing a society with them.
> 
> That is the truth.
> 
> If, right now, at this very moment, every white person could make a decision:  wake up tomorrow in a society without blacks, or with blacks...   and all bullshit aside, honest feelings only... you know what the result would be.
> 
> Blow up about it, yell at me, whatever.  Truth isn't going away.



I find it amusing that you're playing the victim. Again, I'm black, and I don't see myself being "unevolved" or violent. I see many people like you where I live who spread this type of rhetoric all the time, and you don't see me playing the victim. Yet, you get upset when people get after you for making racist remarks. Cry me a river...


----------



## William Joyce

Rogo said:


> I find it amusing that you're playing the victim. Again, I'm black, and I don't see myself being "unevolved" or violent. I see many people like you where I live who spread this type of rhetoric all the time, and you don't see me playing the victim. Yet, you get upset when people get after you for making racist remarks. Cry me a river...



Ah, yes, black people:  paragons of sturdy pride, resistant to the hysterics of those unhinged whites, bravely going about their workdays without complaint, never playing the victim, upright in their dealings, bearing the slings and arrows of modern life with complete stoic silence...

A model for the rest of us, really.

Oh, no, wait.  This is a race that complains about _hurricanes not getting black-sounding names._


----------



## Rogo

William Joyce said:


> Ah, yes, black people:  paragons of sturdy pride, resistant to the hysterics of those unhinged whites, bravely going about their workdays without complaint, never playing the victim, upright in their dealings, bearing the slings and arrows of modern life with complete stoic silence...
> 
> A model for the rest of us, really.
> 
> Oh, no, wait.  This is a race that complains about _hurricanes not getting black-sounding names._



Whatever you say... In the future, I hope to see some improvement in your thinking, and if you are an intelligent man then I probably will.


----------



## MalcolmPNewton

William Joyce said:


> Rogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amusing that you're playing the victim. Again, I'm black, and I don't see myself being "unevolved" or violent. I see many people like you where I live who spread this type of rhetoric all the time, and you don't see me playing the victim. Yet, you get upset when people get after you for making racist remarks. Cry me a river...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, black people:  paragons of sturdy pride, resistant to the hysterics of those unhinged whites, bravely going about their workdays without complaint, never playing the victim, upright in their dealings, bearing the slings and arrows of modern life with complete stoic silence...
> 
> A model for the rest of us, really.
> 
> Oh, no, wait.  This is a race that complains about _hurricanes not getting black-sounding names._
Click to expand...


Those of us who have succumbed to what your devil ancestors have done to us, robbing us of our true culture and history, have been forced to see themselves the way your devil ancestors taught them to see themselves. As a result they lack self respect and behave as seen in the video and other mentioned instances. Those of us who know the truth of ourselves and of you and your kind are exactly as you described us in the first paragraph of the above response, though you were being sarcastic. Anyone of us standing in comparison to you, tank, lasher and the like would make you look like a dead duck in a frozen pond...


----------



## Tank

It's funny when blacks talk about how smart their people used to be.


----------



## Silkcity19

And watch what they have evolved into now


Just countless videos of what looks to be third world Africa, unfortunately this is right here in the good old USA


----------



## Silkcity19

After watching most of these videos, I've come to the conclusion that thongs should never be sold to extremely large black women


----------



## MalcolmPNewton

William Joyce said:


> I find it amusing that after watching these videos of black behavior, the anger of some posters is directed at...
> 
> the black women?
> 
> blacks in general?
> 
> No.
> 
> _Me._
> 
> For expressing my opinion.  This is where we are with white guilt.  I am "just as bad as they are."  Really?  I express a forthright opinion -- granted, using rough imagery -- but I'm not "just as bad as they are."  I stay quiet.  I work a job.  I don't beat up people on the subway.  I don't act like an uncivilized gorilla in public.  White people who post nasty things about blacks on the Internet _just aren't _"as bad as" blacks who actually do go ape-shit in public.
> 
> I'm told that black people "taught me how to bathe."  Right.  I rather doubt this.
> 
> I'm told that black people are "doctors and lawyers."  Yes, you sometimes find that.  Though often affirmative action is responsible.  I've met perfectly nice black people in my day.  But I just see way, way, waaaaaay to much consistently AWFUL, BEASTLY black behavior to deny a pattern.  _I note the pattern. _ It's there.
> 
> Hold your nose 'cause here goes the cold water:  blacks are an unevolved race that could not, should not, will not and cannot be made "equal" to whites in terms of behavior and intelligence.  They're a fucking pestilence.  WE JUST CAN'T LIVE WITH THEM.  Without we whites paying a very, very steep price in terms of criminal enforcement, welfare, affirmative action, etc. for the privilege of sharing a society with them.
> 
> That is the truth.
> 
> If, right now, at this very moment, every white person could make a decision:  wake up tomorrow in a society without blacks, or with blacks...   and all bullshit aside, honest feelings only... you know what the result would be.
> 
> Blow up about it, yell at me, whatever.  Truth isn't going away.



     What you fail to recognize Mr Jim Crow Jr., is that the examples of blacks that you enumerate do not represent the majority of blacks. You purposely take the worst examples of blacks behavior and stamp it onto the entire "race". That's the same as me saying that because some white woman in Texas drowned her kids in the tub that all white women are child murderers. It's a blanket statement and the facts do not support it.
      If you knew anything about true history, you would know that my ancestors did civilize yours. It does not make me racist to point out that one group of people is indebted to another when the facts support it.  The question you'd have to ask is how did we go from being the mothers and fathers of civilization to the "*******" you see on these and other similar videos. The "******" is the creation of your devil ancestors. It happened when they robbed us of the knowledge of who we are.
      What you say is not truth, it is delusion. The condition that you face today in terms of welfare, criminal enforcement, and all the other things you pointed out is the legacy of your devil ancestors and what they have done to the originals. Your devil ancestors intentionally created inferiority in the slave and then pointed out the inferiority as being inherent because he wanted to hide his wicked deeds. We are doctors and lawyers as well as brilliant scientists who make discoveries that your Einstein or Hawking couldn't. What you say about my race simply isn't true, neither is what you say about yours.


----------



## High_Gravity

Silkcity19 said:


> After watching most of these videos, I've come to the conclusion that thongs should never be sold to extremely large black women



Yes retard because your fat white women wear them so much better.


----------



## Silkcity19

That pig is only eating, the video of your violent animals are destroying cities in this once great nation. And it's tough to tell if that a thong


----------



## High_Gravity

Silkcity19 said:


> That pig is only eating, the video of your violent animals are destroying cities in this once great nation. And it's tough to tell if that a thong



They learned all this violence from your people.


----------



## MalcolmPNewton

High_Gravity said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That pig is only eating, the video of your violent animals are destroying cities in this once great nation. And it's tough to tell if that a thong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They learned all this violence from your people.
Click to expand...


----------



## Silkcity19

Really. I'm in Philly and your in Baltimore, can you honestly look around these once great cities and tell me the white man is the problem.


----------



## assbeef

High_Gravity said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That pig is only eating, the video of your violent animals are destroying cities in this once great nation. And it's tough to tell if that a thong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They learned all this violence from your people.
Click to expand...


really? so,what were they doing before the white man showed up in apefrica?
you are a retard.
blacks are genetically inclined to rape,rob,murder-look at this you sorry ape-

Murder pics posted on Sweden Democrat blog - The Local


----------



## High_Gravity

assbeef said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That pig is only eating, the video of your violent animals are destroying cities in this once great nation. And it's tough to tell if that a thong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They learned all this violence from your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? so,what were they doing before the white man showed up in apefrica?
> you are a retard.
> blacks are genetically inclined to rape,rob,murder-look at this you sorry ape-
> 
> Murder pics posted on Sweden Democrat blog - The Local
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

assbeef said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That pig is only eating, the video of your violent animals are destroying cities in this once great nation. And it's tough to tell if that a thong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They learned all this violence from your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? so,what were they doing before the white man showed up in apefrica?
> you are a retard.
> blacks are genetically inclined to rape,rob,murder-look at this you sorry ape-
> 
> Murder pics posted on Sweden Democrat blog - The Local
Click to expand...

















The Holocaust - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Game, set, match motherfucker.


----------



## Silkcity19

Waiting for your answer to what happened to these cities


----------



## High_Gravity

Silkcity19 said:


> Waiting for your answer to what happened to these cities



Poverty, no jobs.


----------



## jillian

Silkcity19 said:


> That pig is only eating, the video of your violent animals are destroying cities in this once great nation. And it's tough to tell if that a thong



doesn't anyone take out the trash anymore? sheesh... 

i think i hear music when you post

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8]YouTube - Dueling Banjos Deliverance[/ame]


----------



## Silkcity19

You have to be kidding me, Philly and Baltimore went through economic booms in past years, raise your BS flag on that one. Sad excuse. The American silver back has ruined these cities by their gangster like attitudes, the ruining of the school systems, and self destruction of the family system.


----------



## High_Gravity

Silkcity19 said:


> You have to be kidding me, Philly and Baltimore went through economic booms in past years, raise your BS flag on that one. Sad excuse. The American silver back has ruined these cities by their gangster like attitudes, the ruining of the school systems, and self destruction of the family system.


----------



## MalcolmPNewton

Silkcity19 said:


> Really. I'm in Philly and your in Baltimore, can you honestly look around these once great cities and tell me the white man is the problem.



Yes. It's the whiteman who has outsourced industry. It's the whiteman who is intentionally devaluing the dollar. It's the whiteman who is flying and floating in the illicit substances that rob these cities of their moral fiber. It's the whiteman that make guns easily accesible. It's the whiteman who takes the taxpayer dollars that support the programs that merely serve as band-aids to the above mentioned social sores and give them to the few superrich in the country in the form of tax breaks while Americans starve and go out onto the streets in droves. It is the whiteman's fault and it's time he accepted responsibility for it.


----------



## Silkcity19

And it's the black society with their out of control baby Momma drama, raising their precious little crotch fruit to be unproductive members of society, that has drained the systems and this country dry


----------



## MalcolmPNewton

Silkcity19 said:


> And it's the black society with their out of control baby Momma drama, raising their precious little crotch fruit to be unproductive members of society, that has drained the systems and this country dry



The "black society" you speak of are only doing what your devil ancestors taught them (or should I say made them) do. It was you devil ancestors who reduced black women to the level of breeders. It is your society that robs her of her self respect and dignity. The "baby momma drama" is a by product of your devil ancestors slave system, past and present. Don't blame them, blame your wicked ancestors. They made them that way, intentionally.
 It is not my people that are draining this country dry, it is your brother devils in congress and on the executive boards of the multinational corporations and banks that create and enforce this reality for profits. Profits that I am sure they don't share with you. It does you no good to not recognize the truth. It only makes it so that the devil's on top can exploit you and all the other devil's that are on bottom. Right here at the bottom with the other "races" that you love so much.


----------



## The Gadfly

jillian said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That pig is only eating, the video of your violent animals are destroying cities in this once great nation. And it's tough to tell if that a thong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't anyone take out the trash anymore? sheesh...
> 
> i think i hear music when you post
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8]YouTube - Dueling Banjos Deliverance[/ame]
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the Southern stereotype, ma'am. Yes'm, us poor, stupid, inbred, racist, uneducated White trash hicks from the "backward South" surely do appreciate that such a fine, educated, sophisticated, kind, liberal Northern lady like yourself would condescend to recognize our pitiful existence in such a fashion. Oh, I know it wasn't exactly PC, and all that, but hey, we aren't "real" Americans anyway, and it's perfectly OK to hate us, or portray us in any disparaging manner you choose. Now it's true that most of us aren't in the klan, don't live in a trailer park, don't marry our cousins, and don't chew tobacco; why, some of us have college degrees, and can even read; but hey, our ancestors lost the War, so don't let any of those trivial facts get in the way of your fun. After all, all you good Northern folks know we're the scum of the earth, and don't have any feelings, or at least, none you need to worry about. I know I should be properly grateful that you allow so many of us to serve a country you don't think we're smart enough to have any say in running. Then too, there's all that behavior of ours that is so obnoxious to you; things like going to church, or having a Nativity scene on the town square, and raising our kids to respect adults; and of course, there's that awful flag-good grief, displaying THAT might offend someone! In fact, we're so offensive, that I'm amazed that so many of y'all decide to retire down here; must be a real shortage of housing elsewhere, I'm sure.

The more I think about it, the more I don't understand why you don't just kick us and that wretched land we live on right out of your country; I mean, without us, and our nasty conservative voting habits, you could have the kind of country you want; why, it could all be just like New York and California then. I know they're broke, but I'm sure that's our fault too, and it's such a superior culture and lifestyle, or so I'm told.

In the meantime, do feel free to persecute or stereotype us, or tell nasty jokes about us; it's only fair, I suppose, now that you've deprived yourselves of anyone else to look down on. Without us, you'd have to find someone else to feel superior too, and y'all haven't had any luck with that, for at least 150 years (not that it appears you've tried very hard, at that).


----------



## Sarah G

jillian said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That pig is only eating, the video of your violent animals are destroying cities in this once great nation. And it's tough to tell if that a thong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't anyone take out the trash anymore? sheesh...
> 
> i think i hear music when you post
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8]YouTube - Dueling Banjos Deliverance[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## xsited1

Is this thread still active???  Why for is that?


----------



## The Gadfly

Sarah G said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That pig is only eating, the video of your violent animals are destroying cities in this once great nation. And it's tough to tell if that a thong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't anyone take out the trash anymore? sheesh...
> 
> i think i hear music when you post
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8]YouTube - Dueling Banjos Deliverance[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Does it matter that he's in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania, NOT Mississippi)?


----------



## assbeef

MalcolmPNewton said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's the black society with their out of control baby Momma drama, raising their precious little crotch fruit to be unproductive members of society, that has drained the systems and this country dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "black society" you speak of are only doing what your devil ancestors taught them (or should I say made them) do. It was you devil ancestors who reduced black women to the level of breeders. It is your society that robs her of her self respect and dignity. The "baby momma drama" is a by product of your devil ancestors slave system, past and present. Don't blame them, blame your wicked ancestors. They made them that way, intentionally.
> It is not my people that are draining this country dry, it is your brother devils in congress and on the executive boards of the multinational corporations and banks that create and enforce this reality for profits. Profits that I am sure they don't share with you. It does you no good to not recognize the truth. It only makes it so that the devil's on top can exploit you and all the other devil's that are on bottom. Right here at the bottom with the other "races" that you love so much.
Click to expand...


once again,you do not take responsibility for your own actions-its always the white mans fault.
FUCK YOU MONKEY.


----------



## assbeef

High_Gravity said:


> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> They learned all this violence from your people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? so,what were they doing before the white man showed up in apefrica?
> you are a retard.
> blacks are genetically inclined to rape,rob,murder-look at this you sorry ape-
> 
> Murder pics posted on Sweden Democrat blog - The Local
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


and that's all ya got,filthy ape.


----------



## assbeef

High_Gravity said:


> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> They learned all this violence from your people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? so,what were they doing before the white man showed up in apefrica?
> you are a retard.
> blacks are genetically inclined to rape,rob,murder-look at this you sorry ape-
> 
> Murder pics posted on Sweden Democrat blog - The Local
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Game, set, match motherfucker.
Click to expand...


i too can play this game,mother raper,but i am better than you ya know why monkey boy?
my superior white genetics.
game over for you ape.


----------



## assbeef

High_Gravity said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for your answer to what happened to these cities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty, no jobs.
Click to expand...


because your kind refuse to work,ape.


----------



## casper4020322

William Joyce said:


> I find it amusing that after watching these videos of black behavior, the anger of some posters is directed at...
> 
> the black women?
> 
> blacks in general?
> 
> No.
> 
> _Me._
> 
> For expressing my opinion.  This is where we are with white guilt.  I am "just as bad as they are."  Really?  I express a forthright opinion -- granted, using rough imagery -- but I'm not "just as bad as they are."  I stay quiet.  I work a job.  I don't beat up people on the subway.  I don't act like an uncivilized gorilla in public.  White people who post nasty things about blacks on the Internet _just aren't _"as bad as" blacks who actually do go ape-shit in public.
> 
> I'm told that black people "taught me how to bathe."  Right.  I rather doubt this.
> 
> I'm told that black people are "doctors and lawyers."  Yes, you sometimes find that.  Though often affirmative action is responsible.  I've met perfectly nice black people in my day.  But I just see way, way, waaaaaay to much consistently AWFUL, BEASTLY black behavior to deny a pattern.  _I note the pattern. _ It's there.
> 
> Hold your nose 'cause here goes the cold water:  blacks are an unevolved race that could not, should not, will not and cannot be made "equal" to whites in terms of behavior and intelligence.  They're a fucking pestilence.  WE JUST CAN'T LIVE WITH THEM.  Without we whites paying a very, very steep price in terms of criminal enforcement, welfare, affirmative action, etc. for the privilege of sharing a society with them.
> 
> That is the truth.
> 
> If, right now, at this very moment, every white person could make a decision:  wake up tomorrow in a society without blacks, or with blacks...   and all bullshit aside, honest feelings only... you know what the result would be.
> 
> Blow up about it, yell at me, whatever.  Truth isn't going away.



I see you are still spewing that some old BS!! You really don't care about going to hell do you?


----------



## assbeef

MalcolmPNewton said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really. I'm in Philly and your in Baltimore, can you honestly look around these once great cities and tell me the white man is the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It's the whiteman who has outsourced industry. It's the whiteman who is intentionally devaluing the dollar. It's the whiteman who is flying and floating in the illicit substances that rob these cities of their moral fiber. It's the whiteman that make guns easily accesible. It's the whiteman who takes the taxpayer dollars that support the programs that merely serve as band-aids to the above mentioned social sores and give them to the few superrich in the country in the form of tax breaks while Americans starve and go out onto the streets in droves. It is the whiteman's fault and it's time he accepted responsibility for it.
Click to expand...


yep.
do not take responsibility for your own actions.
ever.


----------



## MalcolmPNewton

The Gadfly said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That pig is only eating, the video of your violent animals are destroying cities in this once great nation. And it's tough to tell if that a thong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't anyone take out the trash anymore? sheesh...
> 
> i think i hear music when you post
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8]YouTube - Dueling Banjos Deliverance[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for the Southern stereotype, ma'am. Yes'm, us poor, stupid, inbred, racist, uneducated White trash hicks from the "backward South" surely do appreciate that such a fine, educated, sophisticated, kind, liberal Northern lady like yourself would condescend to recognize our pitiful existence in such a fashion. Oh, I know it wasn't exactly PC, and all that, but hey, we aren't "real" Americans anyway, and it's perfectly OK to hate us, or portray us in any disparaging manner you choose. Now it's true that most of us aren't in the klan, don't live in a trailer park, don't marry our cousins, and don't chew tobacco; why, some of us have college degrees, and can even read; but hey, our ancestors lost the War, so don't let any of those trivial facts get in the way of your fun. After all, all you good Northern folks know we're the scum of the earth, and don't have any feelings, or at least, none you need to worry about. I know I should be properly grateful that you allow so many of us to serve a country you don't think we're smart enough to have any say in running. Then too, there's all that behavior of ours that is so obnoxious to you; things like going to church, or having a Nativity scene on the town square, and raising our kids to respect adults; and of course, there's that awful flag-good grief, displaying THAT might offend someone! In fact, we're so offensive, that I'm amazed that so many of y'all decide to retire down here; must be a real shortage of housing elsewhere, I'm sure.
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I don't understand why you don't just kick us and that wretched land we live on right out of your country; I mean, without us, and our nasty conservative voting habits, you could have the kind of country you want; why, it could all be just like New York and California then. I know they're broke, but I'm sure that's our fault too, and it's such a superior culture and lifestyle, or so I'm told.
> 
> In the meantime, do feel free to persecute or stereotype us, or tell nasty jokes about us; it's only fair, I suppose, now that you've deprived yourselves of anyone else to look down on. Without us, you'd have to find someone else to feel superior too, and y'all haven't had any luck with that, for at least 150 years (not that it appears you've tried very hard, at that).
Click to expand...


Sounds like you know how us blacks have felt for the last 450 years. How does it feel to be a member of the lumpenproletariat? Sucks huh?


----------



## casper4020322

And it's true Mr. MalcolmPNewton that most of the AA Americans in this country have your blood running through our veins. You see, when african women were slaves on the plantation they were impregnated by your forefathers and as a result the majority of AAs in this country are your distant cousins, uncles, aunts, etc. Have you ever thought about that?

Oops! you weren't the one I was addressing this to. Hope you liked what I said anyway!


----------



## MalcolmPNewton

assbeef said:


> MalcolmPNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's the black society with their out of control baby Momma drama, raising their precious little crotch fruit to be unproductive members of society, that has drained the systems and this country dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "black society" you speak of are only doing what your devil ancestors taught them (or should I say made them) do. It was you devil ancestors who reduced black women to the level of breeders. It is your society that robs her of her self respect and dignity. The "baby momma drama" is a by product of your devil ancestors slave system, past and present. Don't blame them, blame your wicked ancestors. They made them that way, intentionally.
> It is not my people that are draining this country dry, it is your brother devils in congress and on the executive boards of the multinational corporations and banks that create and enforce this reality for profits. Profits that I am sure they don't share with you. It does you no good to not recognize the truth. It only makes it so that the devil's on top can exploit you and all the other devil's that are on bottom. Right here at the bottom with the other "races" that you love so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> once again,you do not take responsibility for your own actions-its always the white mans fault.
> FUCK YOU MONKEY.
Click to expand...


It's you who refuse to take responsibility for the crimes done to my people by your devil "race". Whether you like it or not the blood is still on the hands of the devil whiteman and the world sees your hypocrisy for what it is. And who are you calling a monkey? Monkeys have white skin and blue eyes, a description that does not fit a blackman.


----------



## casper4020322

MalcolmPNewton, are you ignoring me? I asked you a question how come you haven't answered?


----------



## Silkcity19

Please let talk about the crimes of the last year or twenty, do we have to go back to the same old sorry excuses that my great great great grandfather was a slave. How about reacting to your children of today who are robbing and murdering in the nations streets in the present


----------



## JoReba

peach174 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.
> 
> Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.
> 
> WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.
> 
> DO I FUCKING LIE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you. You are just as bad with your attitude. You have proved that disrespectful people come in all colors and races.
Click to expand...


Are you kinda stupid ... ?

Yes, disrespectful people are in all races.  But, the issue here is that Black Wimmin are vastly more mouthy, more stupid, and more disrespectful than women in other races.  That is the point here, not your little moronic idea.  

Lol.


----------



## JoReba

MalcolmPNewton said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's the black society with their out of control baby Momma drama, raising their precious little crotch fruit to be unproductive members of society, that has drained the systems and this country dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "black society" you speak of are only doing what your devil ancestors taught them (or should I say made them) do. It was you devil ancestors who reduced black women to the level of breeders. It is your society that robs her of her self respect and dignity. The "baby momma drama" is a by product of your devil ancestors slave system, past and present. Don't blame them, blame your wicked ancestors. They made them that way, intentionally.
> It is not my people that are draining this country dry, it is your brother devils in congress and on the executive boards of the multinational corporations and banks that create and enforce this reality for profits. Profits that I am sure they don't share with you. It does you no good to not recognize the truth. It only makes it so that the devil's on top can exploit you and all the other devil's that are on bottom. Right here at the bottom with the other "races" that you love so much.
Click to expand...


Are your ethnic women not strong enough to think for themselves ... ?  Yes?  No?  Too dumb to understand Standard English?

Lol.


----------



## JoReba

High_Gravity said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After watching most of these videos, I've come to the conclusion that thongs should never be sold to extremely large black women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes retard because your fat white women wear them so much better.
Click to expand...


This fat white babe in the photo has more natural dignity and pride than any black bitch.  Lol.


----------



## JoReba

High_Gravity said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That pig is only eating, the video of your violent animals are destroying cities in this once great nation. And it's tough to tell if that a thong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They learned all this violence from your people.
Click to expand...


Wrong answer again, Hip-Hop Boy.  Your Homies in Dee-Troyt and Shit-Cago do it all by themselves.  

You like to balme Whitey for all of your problems, Dontcha ... ?  Lol.


----------



## JoReba

High_Gravity said:


> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> They learned all this violence from your people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? so,what were they doing before the white man showed up in apefrica?
> you are a retard.
> blacks are genetically inclined to rape,rob,murder-look at this you sorry ape-
> 
> Murder pics posted on Sweden Democrat blog - The Local
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Game, set, match motherfucker.
Click to expand...


Tell us about your half-daddy in the Congo, What's-His-Name Mobuto.  Lol.


----------



## JoReba

Silkcity19 said:


> And it's the black society with their out of control baby Momma drama, raising their precious little crotch fruit to be unproductive members of society, that has drained the systems and this country dry



Lol.  "Crotch-Fruit."

Most of them are "fruits."  Queer, feminized fruits.


----------



## JoReba

Rogo said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amusing that after watching these videos of black behavior, the anger of some posters is directed at...
> 
> the black women?
> 
> blacks in general?
> 
> No.
> 
> _Me._
> 
> For expressing my opinion.  This is where we are with white guilt.  I am "just as bad as they are."  Really?  I express a forthright opinion -- granted, using rough imagery -- but I'm not "just as bad as they are."  I stay quiet.  I work a job.  I don't beat up people on the subway.  I don't act like an uncivilized gorilla in public.  White people who post nasty things about blacks on the Internet _just aren't _"as bad as" blacks who actually do go ape-shit in public.
> 
> I'm told that black people "taught me how to bathe."  Right.  I rather doubt this.
> 
> I'm told that black people are "doctors and lawyers."  Yes, you sometimes find that.  Though often affirmative action is responsible.  I've met perfectly nice black people in my day.  But I just see way, way, waaaaaay to much consistently AWFUL, BEASTLY black behavior to deny a pattern.  _I note the pattern. _ It's there.
> 
> Hold your nose 'cause here goes the cold water:  blacks are an unevolved race that could not, should not, will not and cannot be made "equal" to whites in terms of behavior and intelligence.  They're a fucking pestilence.  WE JUST CAN'T LIVE WITH THEM.  Without we whites paying a very, very steep price in terms of criminal enforcement, welfare, affirmative action, etc. for the privilege of sharing a society with them.
> 
> That is the truth.
> 
> If, right now, at this very moment, every white person could make a decision:  wake up tomorrow in a society without blacks, or with blacks...   and all bullshit aside, honest feelings only... you know what the result would be.
> 
> Blow up about it, yell at me, whatever.  Truth isn't going away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amusing that you're playing the victim. Again, I'm black, and I don't see myself being "unevolved" or violent. I see many people like you where I live who spread this type of rhetoric all the time, and you don't see me playing the victim. Yet, you get upset when people get after you for making racist remarks. Cry me a river...
Click to expand...


Do you ever see Black Yapping Bitches with their mouths going nonstop?

Lol.


----------



## JoReba

peach174 said:


> No it isn't. I lived in a condo in Calf. with units of 400. Everyone there was black and there was only 2 white couples. 398 units of blacks that was very respectful of two white couples living there. Of whom we had many friends there. They did not act like that at all.
> You are very, very wrong.



Your Condo example merely illustrates how some Blacks can act like White folks, and then get somewhere in life.  Into a Condo.  Lol.

Your story is the exception, not the trend.  Do you understand the difference between an exception and a trend ... ?


----------



## JoReba

casper4020322 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.
> 
> Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.
> 
> WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.
> 
> DO I FUCKING LIE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what are you? You love spewing your HATE about a race that is not your own, so what does that make you? Frankly, you are no better! You are just as low-down and filthy as those black women on that video. Just b/c the color of your skin is lighter means NOTHING!! It's the character of the person you are and your character is far below any decent White person that I have ever known and LOVED!! They would be ashamed of you.
Click to expand...


And, what is the character of those black bitches on the video ... ?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Tank said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15hcsJRTbO0
> 
> The Conclusion:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl2s_TDK6lc



Will you stop this stupid racist shit? How about doing everybody a favor and just go away.


----------



## JoReba

The Gadfly said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.
> 
> Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.
> 
> WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.
> 
> DO I FUCKING LIE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do! That post is so vile, hateful, wrong and over the top it's unbelievable; in fact, I think that's a new low, even for you, and THAT is saying something! I wonder; do you act that way in the real world too; or do you hold it all in ( the better to keep someone from kicking your sorry bigoted arse!) and save it up to spew here? Either way, it's disgusting! Save it for the toothless, inbred, cowardly losers down at your local klavern (if there's one in your area, I'm sure you know where it is).
> 
> By the way, I watched the video, and as bad as it is, so help me, I believe you're even worse than they are! The level of hatred you exhibit here, on a consistent basis, is both disgusting and disturbing.
Click to expand...


Have you ever seen any toothless black bitches?  They are hilarious.  Lol.


----------



## casper4020322

Silkcity19 said:


> That pig is only eating, the video of your violent animals are destroying cities in this once great nation. And it's tough to tell if that a thong



My people are not animals and you should be ashamed for saying that they are. Two firefighters in our community were seriously hurt fighting a fire: one was Black, one was White. They were both transported to the hospital, and the Black firefighter was seriously hurt. Does that give you joy? If it does then I don't want to be in your shoes. You see God expects everyone to love all that he created and if you don't then he said that you are against HIM!! I know better, I am not going to do anything that will turn him away from me and hating a race of people that HE created certainly will! If you don't believe me, try him!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

William Joyce said:


> Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.
> 
> Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.
> 
> WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.
> 
> DO I FUCKING LIE?



dude you haven't a clue, the animal you see is yourself.


----------



## casper4020322

JoReba said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are animals.  That is God's honest truth.  They are unevolved ANIMALS who belong either back in Africa, or in cages.  They are motherfucking ANIMALS that we never should have enslaved.  Now, they run around in America wearing human clothing and getting tax dollar welfare to pop out their broods.  They contribute SHIT to our society.  A few dance, a few play basketball.  Guess what?  We can do without it.
> 
> Blacks are nothing but lazy, dangerous BEASTS.  We do not belong with them.
> 
> WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.  Watch it.
> 
> DO I FUCKING LIE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what are you? You love spewing your HATE about a race that is not your own, so what does that make you? Frankly, you are no better! You are just as low-down and filthy as those black women on that video. Just b/c the color of your skin is lighter means NOTHING!! It's the character of the person you are and your character is far below any decent White person that I have ever known and LOVED!! They would be ashamed of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, what is the character of those black bitches on the video ... ?
Click to expand...


Very low...and it's a shame that they acted that way but that is not an example of the whole Black race. I am Black and would never act that way. If I am sitting down and an elderly person gets on the bus, most men do not get up Black or White but I will. I don't mind standing to let an elderly person sit down. Would you?


----------



## casper4020322

Silkcity19 said:


> And it's the black society with their out of control baby Momma drama, raising their precious little crotch fruit to be unproductive members of society, that has drained the systems and this country dry



But you fail to realize who these black bitches got it from...your White ancestors who couldn't keep their tiny little penises in their pants!! Loved that Black pu****!! Why do you think I have GREEN EYES!!? And I am not the only one...I know a brown skinned woman whose got the prettiest GREY EYES you could ever look at. Where did she get those eyes from? Hell, we might even be KIN TO YOU!! Now wouldn't that be something. What did you say your name was?


----------



## assbeef

casper4020322 said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's the black society with their out of control baby Momma drama, raising their precious little crotch fruit to be unproductive members of society, that has drained the systems and this country dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you fail to realize who these black bitches got it from...your White ancestors who couldn't keep their tiny little penises in their pants!! Loved that Black pu****!! Why do you think I have GREEN EYES!!? And I am not the only one...I know a brown skinned woman whose got the prettiest GREY EYES you could ever look at. Where did she get those eyes from? Hell, we might even be KIN TO YOU!! Now wouldn't that be something. What did you say your name was?
Click to expand...


one drop rule.
i for one see no beauty in a hybrid ape.
blacks are awfully ugly.


----------



## casper4020322

assbeef said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's the black society with their out of control baby Momma drama, raising their precious little crotch fruit to be unproductive members of society, that has drained the systems and this country dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you fail to realize who these black bitches got it from...your White ancestors who couldn't keep their tiny little penises in their pants!! Loved that Black pu****!! Why do you think I have GREEN EYES!!? And I am not the only one...I know a brown skinned woman whose got the prettiest GREY EYES you could ever look at. Where did she get those eyes from? Hell, we might even be KIN TO YOU!! Now wouldn't that be something. What did you say your name was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one drop rule.
> i for one see no beauty in a hybrid ape.
> blacks are awfully ugly.
Click to expand...


To you all Blacks whatever color, like Halle Beery are ugly! She's a monkey too!


----------



## assbeef

MalcolmPNewton said:


> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MalcolmPNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "black society" you speak of are only doing what your devil ancestors taught them (or should I say made them) do. It was you devil ancestors who reduced black women to the level of breeders. It is your society that robs her of her self respect and dignity. The "baby momma drama" is a by product of your devil ancestors slave system, past and present. Don't blame them, blame your wicked ancestors. They made them that way, intentionally.
> It is not my people that are draining this country dry, it is your brother devils in congress and on the executive boards of the multinational corporations and banks that create and enforce this reality for profits. Profits that I am sure they don't share with you. It does you no good to not recognize the truth. It only makes it so that the devil's on top can exploit you and all the other devil's that are on bottom. Right here at the bottom with the other "races" that you love so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once again,you do not take responsibility for your own actions-its always the white mans fault.
> FUCK YOU MONKEY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's you who refuse to take responsibility for the crimes done to my people by your devil "race". Whether you like it or not the blood is still on the hands of the devil whiteman and the world sees your hypocrisy for what it is. And who are you calling a monkey? Monkeys have white skin and blue eyes, a description that does not fit a blackman.
Click to expand...


you sure give me a lot of power over you.
power i did not know i possessed.
i do my best to keep away from jiggaboos for very good reason.i know your kind and it is pure evil.
by the way ya stupid nig-nog-i have never owned your kind nor my ancestors,i am irish 3rd genaration american,so blow it out your monkey ass ya stupid ape.


----------



## assbeef

MalcolmPNewton said:


> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MalcolmPNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "black society" you speak of are only doing what your devil ancestors taught them (or should I say made them) do. It was you devil ancestors who reduced black women to the level of breeders. It is your society that robs her of her self respect and dignity. The "baby momma drama" is a by product of your devil ancestors slave system, past and present. Don't blame them, blame your wicked ancestors. They made them that way, intentionally.
> It is not my people that are draining this country dry, it is your brother devils in congress and on the executive boards of the multinational corporations and banks that create and enforce this reality for profits. Profits that I am sure they don't share with you. It does you no good to not recognize the truth. It only makes it so that the devil's on top can exploit you and all the other devil's that are on bottom. Right here at the bottom with the other "races" that you love so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once again,you do not take responsibility for your own actions-its always the white mans fault.
> FUCK YOU MONKEY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's you who refuse to take responsibility for the crimes done to my people by your devil "race". Whether you like it or not the blood is still on the hands of the devil whiteman and the world sees your hypocrisy for what it is. And who are you calling a monkey? Monkeys have white skin and blue eyes, a description that does not fit a blackman.
Click to expand...


i am calling YOU a MONKEY!ya look and act just like them and you fucking damn well know it.


----------



## MalcolmPNewton

assbeef said:


> MalcolmPNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> once again,you do not take responsibility for your own actions-its always the white mans fault.
> FUCK YOU MONKEY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's you who refuse to take responsibility for the crimes done to my people by your devil "race". Whether you like it or not the blood is still on the hands of the devil whiteman and the world sees your hypocrisy for what it is. And who are you calling a monkey? Monkeys have white skin and blue eyes, a description that does not fit a blackman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you sure give me a lot of power over you.
> power i did not know i possessed.
> i do my best to keep away from jiggaboos for very good reason.i know your kind and it is pure evil.
> by the way ya stupid nig-nog-i have never owned your kind nor my ancestors,i am irish 3rd genaration american,so blow it out your monkey ass ya stupid ape.
Click to expand...


Irish!!! LOL!!! You're Irish?!?! Why didn't you say so brother!!! You're almost as black as I am!!! Why do you think the Irish have caught so much hell from the other Europeans?!?! What was that you said about my kins being "pure evil"? Bet you never would've guessed that you are part "pure evil" yourself huh?!?! LOL!!! Once again you ignorant bigots show that you don't even know your own history!!!


----------



## casper4020322

assbeef said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's the black society with their out of control baby Momma drama, raising their precious little crotch fruit to be unproductive members of society, that has drained the systems and this country dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you fail to realize who these black bitches got it from...your White ancestors who couldn't keep their tiny little penises in their pants!! Loved that Black pu****!! Why do you think I have GREEN EYES!!? And I am not the only one...I know a brown skinned woman whose got the prettiest GREY EYES you could ever look at. Where did she get those eyes from? Hell, we might even be KIN TO YOU!! Now wouldn't that be something. What did you say your name was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one drop rule.
> i for one see no beauty in a hybrid ape.
> blacks are awfully ugly.
Click to expand...


I see no beauty in a person filled with hate either! What beauty is there but black!! So in the way you represent it, the Black person and You are the same! Wouldn't you say? You're both ugly!!


----------



## MalcolmPNewton

assbeef said:


> malcolmpnewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> once again,you do not take responsibility for your own actions-its always the white mans fault.
> Fuck you monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's you who refuse to take responsibility for the crimes done to my people by your devil "race". Whether you like it or not the blood is still on the hands of the devil whiteman and the world sees your hypocrisy for what it is. And who are you calling a monkey? Monkeys have white skin and blue eyes, a description that does not fit a blackman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am calling you a monkey!ya look and act just like them and you fucking damn well know it.
Click to expand...


lol!!!


----------



## The Gadfly

MalcolmPNewton said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't anyone take out the trash anymore? sheesh...
> 
> i think i hear music when you post
> 
> YouTube - Dueling Banjos Deliverance
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the Southern stereotype, ma'am. Yes'm, us poor, stupid, inbred, racist, uneducated White trash hicks from the "backward South" surely do appreciate that such a fine, educated, sophisticated, kind, liberal Northern lady like yourself would condescend to recognize our pitiful existence in such a fashion. Oh, I know it wasn't exactly PC, and all that, but hey, we aren't "real" Americans anyway, and it's perfectly OK to hate us, or portray us in any disparaging manner you choose. Now it's true that most of us aren't in the klan, don't live in a trailer park, don't marry our cousins, and don't chew tobacco; why, some of us have college degrees, and can even read; but hey, our ancestors lost the War, so don't let any of those trivial facts get in the way of your fun. After all, all you good Northern folks know we're the scum of the earth, and don't have any feelings, or at least, none you need to worry about. I know I should be properly grateful that you allow so many of us to serve a country you don't think we're smart enough to have any say in running. Then too, there's all that behavior of ours that is so obnoxious to you; things like going to church, or having a Nativity scene on the town square, and raising our kids to respect adults; and of course, there's that awful flag-good grief, displaying THAT might offend someone! In fact, we're so offensive, that I'm amazed that so many of y'all decide to retire down here; must be a real shortage of housing elsewhere, I'm sure.
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I don't understand why you don't just kick us and that wretched land we live on right out of your country; I mean, without us, and our nasty conservative voting habits, you could have the kind of country you want; why, it could all be just like New York and California then. I know they're broke, but I'm sure that's our fault too, and it's such a superior culture and lifestyle, or so I'm told.
> 
> In the meantime, do feel free to persecute or stereotype us, or tell nasty jokes about us; it's only fair, I suppose, now that you've deprived yourselves of anyone else to look down on. Without us, you'd have to find someone else to feel superior too, and y'all haven't had any luck with that, for at least 150 years (not that it appears you've tried very hard, at that).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you know how us blacks have felt for the last 450 years. How does it feel to be a member of the lumpenproletariat? Sucks huh?
Click to expand...


As a matter of fact, Malcolm, it does. Then again, I'm not the one calling an entire race "animals"  and "apes" because of a few individuals. Just like being from the South doesn't mean I'm an inbred, uneducated hick, it also doesn't mean I'm your enemy, either.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Tank said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where you find all these gems?
> 
> 
> 
> With blacks having more access to video cameras there are more and more of these videos everyday.
> 
> Check this out:
Click to expand...


Fucking animals. If that had been me, they would have gotten their heads blown clean off.  I mean them, not all Black folks. I think it's important to judge people as individuals, not as a group. There is good and bad in all people. The violent culture in the streets is without a doubt a very big problem though. ~BH


----------



## Rogo

I feel that this thread has served it's purpose (whatever it may be). Now it's just a battleground...

I'm surprised a moderator hasn't closed this thread yet.


----------



## MalcolmPNewton

The Gadfly said:


> MalcolmPNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the Southern stereotype, ma'am. Yes'm, us poor, stupid, inbred, racist, uneducated White trash hicks from the "backward South" surely do appreciate that such a fine, educated, sophisticated, kind, liberal Northern lady like yourself would condescend to recognize our pitiful existence in such a fashion. Oh, I know it wasn't exactly PC, and all that, but hey, we aren't "real" Americans anyway, and it's perfectly OK to hate us, or portray us in any disparaging manner you choose. Now it's true that most of us aren't in the klan, don't live in a trailer park, don't marry our cousins, and don't chew tobacco; why, some of us have college degrees, and can even read; but hey, our ancestors lost the War, so don't let any of those trivial facts get in the way of your fun. After all, all you good Northern folks know we're the scum of the earth, and don't have any feelings, or at least, none you need to worry about. I know I should be properly grateful that you allow so many of us to serve a country you don't think we're smart enough to have any say in running. Then too, there's all that behavior of ours that is so obnoxious to you; things like going to church, or having a Nativity scene on the town square, and raising our kids to respect adults; and of course, there's that awful flag-good grief, displaying THAT might offend someone! In fact, we're so offensive, that I'm amazed that so many of y'all decide to retire down here; must be a real shortage of housing elsewhere, I'm sure.
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I don't understand why you don't just kick us and that wretched land we live on right out of your country; I mean, without us, and our nasty conservative voting habits, you could have the kind of country you want; why, it could all be just like New York and California then. I know they're broke, but I'm sure that's our fault too, and it's such a superior culture and lifestyle, or so I'm told.
> 
> In the meantime, do feel free to persecute or stereotype us, or tell nasty jokes about us; it's only fair, I suppose, now that you've deprived yourselves of anyone else to look down on. Without us, you'd have to find someone else to feel superior too, and y'all haven't had any luck with that, for at least 150 years (not that it appears you've tried very hard, at that).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you know how us blacks have felt for the last 450 years. How does it feel to be a member of the lumpenproletariat? Sucks huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, Malcolm, it does. Then again, I'm not the one calling an entire race "animals"  and "apes" because of a few individuals. Just like being from the South doesn't mean I'm an inbred, uneducated hick, it also doesn't mean I'm your enemy, either.
Click to expand...


Well, you and your kind have only been treated in this manner for 150 years according to you. Lets see how you feel if you were made to endure it for another 3 centuries along with some rape, murder, lynching, annd systematic exploitation. I bet you'd refer to those responsible as animals as well.


----------



## assbeef

casper4020322 said:


> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you fail to realize who these black bitches got it from...your White ancestors who couldn't keep their tiny little penises in their pants!! Loved that Black pu****!! Why do you think I have GREEN EYES!!? And I am not the only one...I know a brown skinned woman whose got the prettiest GREY EYES you could ever look at. Where did she get those eyes from? Hell, we might even be KIN TO YOU!! Now wouldn't that be something. What did you say your name was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one drop rule.
> i for one see no beauty in a hybrid ape.
> blacks are awfully ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To you all Blacks whatever color, like Halle Beery are ugly! She's a monkey too!
Click to expand...


yep.


----------



## assbeef

MalcolmPNewton said:


> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MalcolmPNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's you who refuse to take responsibility for the crimes done to my people by your devil "race". Whether you like it or not the blood is still on the hands of the devil whiteman and the world sees your hypocrisy for what it is. And who are you calling a monkey? Monkeys have white skin and blue eyes, a description that does not fit a blackman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sure give me a lot of power over you.
> power i did not know i possessed.
> i do my best to keep away from jiggaboos for very good reason.i know your kind and it is pure evil.
> by the way ya stupid nig-nog-i have never owned your kind nor my ancestors,i am irish 3rd genaration american,so blow it out your monkey ass ya stupid ape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irish!!! LOL!!! You're Irish?!?! Why didn't you say so brother!!! You're almost as black as I am!!! Why do you think the Irish have caught so much hell from the other Europeans?!?! What was that you said about my kins being "pure evil"? Bet you never would've guessed that you are part "pure evil" yourself huh?!?! LOL!!! Once again you ignorant bigots show that you don't even know your own history!!!
Click to expand...


******* trying to claim another culture they have nothing to do with.


----------



## assbeef

casper4020322 said:


> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you fail to realize who these black bitches got it from...your White ancestors who couldn't keep their tiny little penises in their pants!! Loved that Black pu****!! Why do you think I have GREEN EYES!!? And I am not the only one...I know a brown skinned woman whose got the prettiest GREY EYES you could ever look at. Where did she get those eyes from? Hell, we might even be KIN TO YOU!! Now wouldn't that be something. What did you say your name was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one drop rule.
> i for one see no beauty in a hybrid ape.
> blacks are awfully ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no beauty in a person filled with hate either! What beauty is there but black!! So in the way you represent it, the Black person and You are the same! Wouldn't you say? You're both ugly!!
Click to expand...


i dont hate you-i dont hate rattlesnakes either-i simply stay away from ya.


----------



## Rogo

assbeef said:


> ******* trying to claim another culture they have nothing to do with.



Huh?


----------



## Rogo

MalcolmPNewton said:


> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MalcolmPNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's you who refuse to take responsibility for the crimes done to my people by your devil "race". Whether you like it or not the blood is still on the hands of the devil whiteman and the world sees your hypocrisy for what it is. And who are you calling a monkey? Monkeys have white skin and blue eyes, a description that does not fit a blackman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sure give me a lot of power over you.
> power i did not know i possessed.
> i do my best to keep away from jiggaboos for very good reason.i know your kind and it is pure evil.
> by the way ya stupid nig-nog-i have never owned your kind nor my ancestors,i am irish 3rd genaration american,so blow it out your monkey ass ya stupid ape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irish!!! LOL!!! You're Irish?!?! Why didn't you say so brother!!! You're almost as black as I am!!! Why do you think the Irish have caught so much hell from the other Europeans?!?! What was that you said about my kins being "pure evil"? Bet you never would've guessed that you are part "pure evil" yourself huh?!?! LOL!!! Once again you ignorant bigots show that you don't even know your own history!!!
Click to expand...


I was unaware than an entire nation of people (who endured through oppression much longer than Negroes did) were "pure evil." That's quite a generalization!


----------



## The Gadfly

assbeef said:


> MalcolmPNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> you sure give me a lot of power over you.
> power i did not know i possessed.
> i do my best to keep away from jiggaboos for very good reason.i know your kind and it is pure evil.
> by the way ya stupid nig-nog-i have never owned your kind nor my ancestors,i am irish 3rd genaration american,so blow it out your monkey ass ya stupid ape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish!!! LOL!!! You're Irish?!?! Why didn't you say so brother!!! You're almost as black as I am!!! Why do you think the Irish have caught so much hell from the other Europeans?!?! What was that you said about my kins being "pure evil"? Bet you never would've guessed that you are part "pure evil" yourself huh?!?! LOL!!! Once again you ignorant bigots show that you don't even know your own history!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ******* trying to claim another culture they have nothing to do with.
Click to expand...

And any civilized White man is supposed to claim YOU?  Well, I for one won't! You remind me too much of that bedsheet and hood garbage we used to have down here. Now I'm telling you, what I told them:'Shut up, bigot!" I am seriously tired of listening to your hate, so wander over to Stormfront like a good little Nazi, and tell it to someone who cares what you think...or IF you think, for that matter.


----------



## The Gadfly

MalcolmPNewton said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MalcolmPNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you know how us blacks have felt for the last 450 years. How does it feel to be a member of the lumpenproletariat? Sucks huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, Malcolm, it does. Then again, I'm not the one calling an entire race "animals"  and "apes" because of a few individuals. Just like being from the South doesn't mean I'm an inbred, uneducated hick, it also doesn't mean I'm your enemy, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you and your kind have only been treated in this manner for 150 years according to you. Lets see how you feel if you were made to endure it for another 3 centuries along with some rape, murder, lynching, annd systematic exploitation. I bet you'd refer to those responsible as animals as well.
Click to expand...

Well, I sure wouldn't call those who did that decent people. Just to be clear, that part of it was not referring to you and Casper calling the resident bigots names (I think your word was "devils" anyway). I don't care for the attitude of assbeef and people like him, any more than you do. Like I said, contrary to myth, most White Southerners are NOT racists.


----------



## assbeef

The Gadfly said:


> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MalcolmPNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irish!!! LOL!!! You're Irish?!?! Why didn't you say so brother!!! You're almost as black as I am!!! Why do you think the Irish have caught so much hell from the other Europeans?!?! What was that you said about my kins being "pure evil"? Bet you never would've guessed that you are part "pure evil" yourself huh?!?! LOL!!! Once again you ignorant bigots show that you don't even know your own history!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ******* trying to claim another culture they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And any civilized White man is supposed to claim YOU?  Well, I for one won't! You remind me too much of that bedsheet and hood garbage we used to have down here. Now I'm telling you, what I told them:'Shut up, bigot!" I am seriously tired of listening to your hate, so wander over to Stormfront like a good little Nazi, and tell it to someone who cares what you think...or IF you think, for that matter.
Click to expand...


i really do not care what you quilt ridden dumbass thinks.


----------



## MalcolmPNewton

assbeef said:


> MalcolmPNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> you sure give me a lot of power over you.
> power i did not know i possessed.
> i do my best to keep away from jiggaboos for very good reason.i know your kind and it is pure evil.
> by the way ya stupid nig-nog-i have never owned your kind nor my ancestors,i am irish 3rd genaration american,so blow it out your monkey ass ya stupid ape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish!!! LOL!!! You're Irish?!?! Why didn't you say so brother!!! You're almost as black as I am!!! Why do you think the Irish have caught so much hell from the other Europeans?!?! What was that you said about my kins being "pure evil"? Bet you never would've guessed that you are part "pure evil" yourself huh?!?! LOL!!! Once again you ignorant bigots show that you don't even know your own history!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ******* trying to claim another culture they have nothing to do with.
Click to expand...


You're showing your ignorance again. The first inhabitants of the British Isles were Originals. The germanic invaders to the area mixed with the remaining Originals  (the ones they didn't kill) over the course of time and produced the present Irish. To go even further back, the Druid priests, leaders of the Celtic culture, were black.This would make the Irish part black. If blacks are "*******", and the Irish are part black, and you are Irish, wouldn't that make you part "******"?


----------



## The Gadfly

"Guilt ridden"? Over what, assbeef? I haven't done anything to anyone to feel guilty about. I simply don't believe it's right to look up the worst instances you can find of individuals behaving badly, and then attribute that behavior to everyone whose skin is the same color as theirs.


----------



## MalcolmPNewton

Rogo said:


> MalcolmPNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> you sure give me a lot of power over you.
> power i did not know i possessed.
> i do my best to keep away from jiggaboos for very good reason.i know your kind and it is pure evil.
> by the way ya stupid nig-nog-i have never owned your kind nor my ancestors,i am irish 3rd genaration american,so blow it out your monkey ass ya stupid ape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish!!! LOL!!! You're Irish?!?! Why didn't you say so brother!!! You're almost as black as I am!!! Why do you think the Irish have caught so much hell from the other Europeans?!?! What was that you said about my kins being "pure evil"? Bet you never would've guessed that you are part "pure evil" yourself huh?!?! LOL!!! Once again you ignorant bigots show that you don't even know your own history!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was unaware than an entire nation of people (who endured through oppression much longer than Negroes did) were "pure evil." That's quite a generalization!
Click to expand...


For one, the Irish have not endured oppression longer than "Negroes". No other group of people on this planet can compare to what the Original Man and Woman have endured in terms of oppression. Secondly, the part about "pure evil" was what he said about my race. Why didn't you protest him when he said it instead of jumping to his rescue over a comment that you obviously misread? I guess you missed the part where I called him brother because he's Irish huh? What exactly do you mean?


----------



## assbeef

MalcolmPNewton said:


> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MalcolmPNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irish!!! LOL!!! You're Irish?!?! Why didn't you say so brother!!! You're almost as black as I am!!! Why do you think the Irish have caught so much hell from the other Europeans?!?! What was that you said about my kins being "pure evil"? Bet you never would've guessed that you are part "pure evil" yourself huh?!?! LOL!!! Once again you ignorant bigots show that you don't even know your own history!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ******* trying to claim another culture they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're showing your ignorance again. The first inhabitants of the British Isles were Originals. The germanic invaders to the area mixed with the remaining Originals  (the ones they didn't kill) over the course of time and produced the present Irish. To go even further back, the Druid priests, leaders of the Celtic culture, were black.This would make the Irish part black. If blacks are "*******", and the Irish are part black, and you are Irish, wouldn't that make you part "******"?
Click to expand...


lets see-nope-my lips are not boot lipped.


----------



## assbeef

how many letters in the african alphabet is there?


----------



## Tank

Malcolm make negros sound like children that just weren't raised right.


----------



## assbeef

Tank said:


> Malcolm make negros sound like children that just weren't raised right.



kneegrows ARE children.


----------



## Grace

For those who want to know:

http://www.rhiw.com/hanes_pages/celts/the_celts.htm

Druid=Celts=?


----------



## Grace

HOw did I find the website above? Someone that commented that the irish are half black. So I googled.


----------



## Grace

Who are the Black Irish?: Are the Black Irish really a cultural or ethnic group?

Answers.com - What does 'Black Irish' mean

Black Irish


----------



## MalcolmPNewton

Tank said:


> Malcolm make negros sound like children that just weren't raised right.



That would mean that your devil ancestors were bad parents...


----------



## High_Gravity

I'm really surprised you guys are wasting your time arguing with a braindead loser whos username is "assbeef", that tells you all you need to know right there.


----------



## High_Gravity

JoReba said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That pig is only eating, the video of your violent animals are destroying cities in this once great nation. And it's tough to tell if that a thong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They learned all this violence from your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong answer again, Hip-Hop Boy.  Your Homies in Dee-Troyt and Shit-Cago do it all by themselves.
> 
> You like to balme Whitey for all of your problems, Dontcha ... ?  Lol.
Click to expand...


Boy your on here talkin about the Bible every damn day and you typin shit like this? what a a damn shame.


----------



## Si modo

This thread reminds me of those endless emails I sometimes get when folks are yelling, "Don't hit 'reply to all'!", while replying to all.

(Yes, I just played, too.)


----------



## Tank

MalcolmPNewton said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malcolm make negros sound like children that just weren't raised right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would mean that your devil ancestors were bad parents...
Click to expand...

Africans don't know what it's like to have parents.


----------



## MalcolmPNewton

Tank said:


> MalcolmPNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malcolm make negros sound like children that just weren't raised right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would mean that your devil ancestors were bad parents...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans don't know what it's like to have parents.
Click to expand...


LOL!!! We definitely know what it's like to BE parents. We're the mothers and fathers of your devil ancestors.


----------



## GHook93

assbeef said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's the black society with their out of control baby Momma drama, raising their precious little crotch fruit to be unproductive members of society, that has drained the systems and this country dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you fail to realize who these black bitches got it from...your White ancestors who couldn't keep their tiny little penises in their pants!! Loved that Black pu****!! Why do you think I have GREEN EYES!!? And I am not the only one...I know a brown skinned woman whose got the prettiest GREY EYES you could ever look at. Where did she get those eyes from? Hell, we might even be KIN TO YOU!! Now wouldn't that be something. What did you say your name was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one drop rule.
> i for one see no beauty in a hybrid ape.
> blacks are awfully ugly.
Click to expand...


Come on now, all races have hot women! Blacks are no exception!


----------



## Tank

Their not very black


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> Their not very black



You are just saying that because you find them attractive.


----------



## GHook93

assbeef said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's the black society with their out of control baby Momma drama, raising their precious little crotch fruit to be unproductive members of society, that has drained the systems and this country dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you fail to realize who these black bitches got it from...your White ancestors who couldn't keep their tiny little penises in their pants!! Loved that Black pu****!! Why do you think I have GREEN EYES!!? And I am not the only one...I know a brown skinned woman whose got the prettiest GREY EYES you could ever look at. Where did she get those eyes from? Hell, we might even be KIN TO YOU!! Now wouldn't that be something. What did you say your name was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one drop rule.
> i for one see no beauty in a hybrid ape.
> blacks are awfully ugly.
Click to expand...


You know you would hit that 72 year old woman! Probably the hottest 70 yr old plus woman in history!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6az9Kb0B-I&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Senior Weightlifting Wonder (UMTV)[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

GHook93 said:


> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you fail to realize who these black bitches got it from...your White ancestors who couldn't keep their tiny little penises in their pants!! Loved that Black pu****!! Why do you think I have GREEN EYES!!? And I am not the only one...I know a brown skinned woman whose got the prettiest GREY EYES you could ever look at. Where did she get those eyes from? Hell, we might even be KIN TO YOU!! Now wouldn't that be something. What did you say your name was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one drop rule.
> i for one see no beauty in a hybrid ape.
> blacks are awfully ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on now, all races have hot women! Blacks are no exception!
Click to expand...




High_Gravity said:


>



Will Tank self-flagellate because of the woody he will have, now?


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcJScBLIEX4&feature=related]YouTube - Kate Upton Dougie[/ame]


----------



## Tank

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their not very black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just saying that because you find them attractive.
Click to expand...

The darker they are the less attractive they are.


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their not very black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just saying that because you find them attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The darker they are the less attractive they are.
Click to expand...


So your preference is light skinned black women?


----------



## maatsmom843

High_Gravity said:


> I'm really surprised you guys are wasting your time arguing with a braindead loser whos username is "assbeef", that tells you all you need to know right there.



if i could thank you twice for this post, i would


----------



## Tank

High_Gravity said:


> So your preference is light skinned black women?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhF1gbDU6-8]YouTube - Beautiful White Women[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your preference is light skinned black women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhF1gbDU6-8]YouTube - Beautiful White Women[/ame]
Click to expand...


Hey I think white women are sexy too, you won't find any argument from me on that.


----------



## GHook93

That isn't such an extreme comment. Since I dont' find it racist to state that tanner white women's skin is more attractive (usually) than pale white women's skin.

A well tanned white woman doesn't make her black (or latino) correct? So not seeing your point. Tyra Banks is pretty dark and in her youth she was arguably the hottest women on the planet (with a good head on her shoulder I might add).



High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just saying that because you find them attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> The darker they are the less attractive they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your preference is light skinned black women?
Click to expand...




Tank said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their not very black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just saying that because you find them attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The darker they are the less attractive they are.
Click to expand...


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your preference is light skinned black women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhF1gbDU6-8]YouTube - Beautiful White Women[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I think white women are sexy too, you won't find any argument from me on that.
Click to expand...


I find most races have some nice looking women, White, Black, Latino (esp Latinos) and Asian (with Japanese Women looking the best by far)! The only exception really, call me a bigot if you need to, are Indians from India (sorry I haven't found many attractive and the most popular last name at my highschool is Patel) and shocker Arabs (you can blame it on my prejudices, but that is my tastes)!


----------



## Tank

Are you guys going to post some pics of black women?


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Beautiful White Women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I think white women are sexy too, you won't find any argument from me on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find most races have some nice looking women, White, Black, Latino (esp Latinos) and Asian (with Japanese Women looking the best by far)! The only exception really, call me a bigot if you need to, are Indians from India (sorry I haven't found many attractive and the most popular last name at my highschool is Patel) and shocker Arabs (you can blame it on my prejudices, but that is my tastes)!
Click to expand...


There are some good looking Indian women out there.












If you go to a place like Toronto that has a good size Indian community, you will see some pretty good looking Indian broads. I had a crush on a girl in high school that was from Pakistan but because of her conservative upbringing, nothing ever happened, shes probably covered the fuck up in a Burqa by now. Iran has some good looking women as well, I slept with a Persian chick in California, good stuff.


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> Are you guys going to post some pics of black women?



Ah ha, you like them pics eh Tank?


----------



## Tank




----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I think white women are sexy too, you won't find any argument from me on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find most races have some nice looking women, White, Black, Latino (esp Latinos) and Asian (with Japanese Women looking the best by far)! The only exception really, call me a bigot if you need to, are Indians from India (sorry I haven't found many attractive and the most popular last name at my highschool is Patel) and shocker Arabs (you can blame it on my prejudices, but that is my tastes)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are some good looking Indian women out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to a place like Toronto that has a good size Indian community, you will see some pretty good looking Indian broads. I had a crush on a girl in high school that was from Pakistan but because of her conservative upbringing, nothing ever happened, shes probably covered the fuck up in a Burqa by now. Iran has some good looking women as well, I slept with a Persian chick in California, good stuff.
Click to expand...


Women are not broads, would you refrain from calling them that?


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find most races have some nice looking women, White, Black, Latino (esp Latinos) and Asian (with Japanese Women looking the best by far)! The only exception really, call me a bigot if you need to, are Indians from India (sorry I haven't found many attractive and the most popular last name at my highschool is Patel) and shocker Arabs (you can blame it on my prejudices, but that is my tastes)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some good looking Indian women out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to a place like Toronto that has a good size Indian community, you will see some pretty good looking Indian broads. I had a crush on a girl in high school that was from Pakistan but because of her conservative upbringing, nothing ever happened, shes probably covered the fuck up in a Burqa by now. Iran has some good looking women as well, I slept with a Persian chick in California, good stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women are not broads, would you refrain from calling them that?
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


>



Tank has Jungle Fever.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some good looking Indian women out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to a place like Toronto that has a good size Indian community, you will see some pretty good looking Indian broads. I had a crush on a girl in high school that was from Pakistan but because of her conservative upbringing, nothing ever happened, shes probably covered the fuck up in a Burqa by now. Iran has some good looking women as well, I slept with a Persian chick in California, good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are not broads, would you refrain from calling them that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


Would you want someone addressing your female family members as broads?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank has Jungle Fever.
Click to expand...


I'm burning up right now, myself.


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women are not broads, would you refrain from calling them that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you want someone addressing your female family members as broads?
Click to expand...


I am not addressing any of your family members, relax.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you want someone addressing your female family members as broads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not addressing any of your family members, relax.
Click to expand...


I am just asking how would you feel?


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you want someone addressing your female family members as broads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not addressing any of your family members, relax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just asking how would you feel?
Click to expand...


Don't really know, but there are alot worse words out there.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not addressing any of your family members, relax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just asking how would you feel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't really know, but there are alot worse words out there.
Click to expand...


Yes there are and none are appropriate, including broad


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just asking how would you feel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really know, but there are alot worse words out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there are and none are appropriate, including broad
Click to expand...


Is it really that bad? I don't even hear people use it anymore, outside of old gangster movies.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really know, but there are alot worse words out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are and none are appropriate, including broad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it really that bad? I don't even hear people use it anymore, outside of old gangster movies.
Click to expand...


Would you care if someone called your mother that? Just asking.


----------



## MalcolmPNewton

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are and none are appropriate, including broad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really that bad? I don't even hear people use it anymore, outside of old gangster movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you care if someone called your mother that? Just asking.
Click to expand...


You are absolutely right! America and the entire western world has a long tradition of chauvinistic disrespect and objectification of the female. Without her we would have nothing, know nothing, and be nothing!!! I give you all a standing ovation!!!


----------



## The Gadfly

MalcolmPNewton said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really that bad? I don't even hear people use it anymore, outside of old gangster movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you care if someone called your mother that? Just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right! America and the entire western world has a long tradition of chauvinistic disrespect and objectification of the female. Without her we would have nothing, know nothing, and be nothing!!! I give you all a standing ovation!!!
Click to expand...


I have to say I agree with you and Bigreb, Malcolm; I'm rather old school about how we reference the ladies, myself. These days, our culture has become so coarse that we're lucky if we can keep a lot of the guys from using the more profane and obscene terms, much less this one. Alas, I fear chivalry is all but dead, along with most other forms of what we used to call "manners". This modern age is not all progress.


----------



## assbeef

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank has Jungle Fever.
Click to expand...


god damn that is sinfully ugly.


----------



## assbeef




----------



## Tank

The "originals" having a bbq.


----------



## Si modo

assbeef said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank has Jungle Fever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> god damn that is sinfully ugly.
Click to expand...

C'mon, you popped a chubby...it's nothing to be ashamed about, certainly not sinful.


----------



## LostAmerican

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGBw8jS3sMw]YouTube - SNL&#39;s Garrett Morris- Gonna Get Me a Shotgun[/ame]​


----------



## assbeef

Si modo said:


> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tank has Jungle Fever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god damn that is sinfully ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon, you popped a chubby...it's nothing to be ashamed about, certainly not sinful.
Click to expand...


looks like a bald ape to me.just does.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

assbeef said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> god damn that is sinfully ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, you popped a chubby...it's nothing to be ashamed about, certainly not sinful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> looks like a bald ape to me.just does.
Click to expand...


I feel sorry for people like you, I really do.


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E6-9U0Bd3w&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - Tranny on Train Maces kid - subway shocker![/ame]


----------



## GHook93

First, gays fine, but Transvesties have mental disorders. Liberals want us to accept them, but Trannies need to get help! 

Second, when you are a parent with kids. Pick your battles and set a role model. How hard would it have been to just ignore the mental disordered freak? My opinion. Not very hard. If your kid makes an arrogant comment, then apologize and tell your kid to be quiet. There are times to stand up for yourself and your kids, but this didn't appear to be one of them. It much different when you are there by yourself vs being there with your kids. Put stock in that. The mother's poor behavior no doubt will have an effect on her kids that is far worse then getting maced in the face.

Lastly, how cowardly do you have to be to mace a kid. The kid might have tossed insults at him, but was under no physical threat of violence! Again transvesties have mental disorders (very similar to liberalism )! 



Tank said:


> YouTube - Tranny on Train Maces kid - subway shocker!


----------



## GHook93

I took my kids to the Wisconsin Dells - Wilderness Territory- this weekend. It's basically the Disneyworld of Water Parks. There were a lot of kids/families from a ton of different races: Asians, Latinos, Whites and Blacks. I noticed nothing different between any of the races (well the Asian kids seemed the best behaved and most reserved if I am being honest). I saw some Black kids that were hellians, but then I saw some rotten little white kids also. My kids palled some very nice black kids. These kids were a little older than my son and they invited him and my middle daughter to run down the slides with them. Very good and well behaved kids. The father who I met was a regular old American Sales Rep taking his kids on a family getaway.   

Sometimes you start relying on the stastics that are very bad for African Americans and the rhetoric from what you read from online messageboards and you forget your own personal experiences. It gets very tempting at times, but it's good to have some dashes of reality to put you back into perspective.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> I took my kids to the Wisconsin Dells - Wilderness Territory- this weekend. It's basically the Disneyworld of Water Parks. There were a lot of kids/families from a ton of different races: Asians, Latinos, Whites and Blacks. I noticed nothing different between any of the races (well the Asian kids seemed the best behaved and most reserved if I am being honest). I saw some Black kids that were hellians, but then I saw some rotten little white kids also. My kids palled some very nice black kids. These kids were a little older than my son and they invited him and my middle daughter to run down the slides with them. Very good and well behaved kids. The father who I met was a regular old American Sales Rep taking his kids on a family getaway.
> 
> Sometimes you start relying on the stastics that are very bad for African Americans and the rhetoric from what you read from online messageboards and you forget your own personal experiences. It gets very tempting at times, but it's good to have some dashes of reality to put you back into perspective.





I do admire how the Asians discipline their kids but again that all depends, the Asians in Long Beach gang bang with the Blacks and Hispanics.


----------



## LostAmerican

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my kids to the Wisconsin Dells - Wilderness Territory- this weekend. It's basically the Disneyworld of Water Parks. There were a lot of kids/families from a ton of different races: Asians, Latinos, Whites and Blacks. I noticed nothing different between any of the races (well the Asian kids seemed the best behaved and most reserved if I am being honest). I saw some Black kids that were hellians, but then I saw some rotten little white kids also. My kids palled some very nice black kids. These kids were a little older than my son and they invited him and my middle daughter to run down the slides with them. Very good and well behaved kids. The father who I met was a regular old American Sales Rep taking his kids on a family getaway.
> 
> Sometimes you start relying on the stastics that are very bad for African Americans and the rhetoric from what you read from online messageboards and you forget your own personal experiences. It gets very tempting at times, but it's good to have some dashes of reality to put you back into perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do admire how the Asians discipline their kids but again that all depends, the Asians in Long Beach gang bang with the Blacks and Hispanics.
Click to expand...

 
Kung-Fu is no match for a 9mm.


----------



## High_Gravity

LostAmerican said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my kids to the Wisconsin Dells - Wilderness Territory- this weekend. It's basically the Disneyworld of Water Parks. There were a lot of kids/families from a ton of different races: Asians, Latinos, Whites and Blacks. I noticed nothing different between any of the races (well the Asian kids seemed the best behaved and most reserved if I am being honest). I saw some Black kids that were hellians, but then I saw some rotten little white kids also. My kids palled some very nice black kids. These kids were a little older than my son and they invited him and my middle daughter to run down the slides with them. Very good and well behaved kids. The father who I met was a regular old American Sales Rep taking his kids on a family getaway.
> 
> Sometimes you start relying on the stastics that are very bad for African Americans and the rhetoric from what you read from online messageboards and you forget your own personal experiences. It gets very tempting at times, but it's good to have some dashes of reality to put you back into perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do admire how the Asians discipline their kids but again that all depends, the Asians in Long Beach gang bang with the Blacks and Hispanics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kung-Fu is no match for a 9mm.
Click to expand...

















These Asians don't look so "polite and well mannered" like people stereotype them to be.


----------



## JoReba

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my kids to the Wisconsin Dells - Wilderness Territory- this weekend. It's basically the Disneyworld of Water Parks. There were a lot of kids/families from a ton of different races: Asians, Latinos, Whites and Blacks. I noticed nothing different between any of the races (well the Asian kids seemed the best behaved and most reserved if I am being honest). I saw some Black kids that were hellians, but then I saw some rotten little white kids also. My kids palled some very nice black kids. These kids were a little older than my son and they invited him and my middle daughter to run down the slides with them. Very good and well behaved kids. The father who I met was a regular old American Sales Rep taking his kids on a family getaway.
> 
> Sometimes you start relying on the stastics that are very bad for African Americans and the rhetoric from what you read from online messageboards and you forget your own personal experiences. It gets very tempting at times, but it's good to have some dashes of reality to put you back into perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do admire how the Asians discipline their kids but again that all depends, the Asians in Long Beach gang bang with the Blacks and Hispanics.
Click to expand...


We all admire the rhythm of black entertainers.  Too bad the 99.999% od all other blacks are not in Show Business, but somehow think they should be.  Lol.

"Ah Laks Mikkel's Mooves!!  Wish He Wuzz Still Alave!!"

"Ah Caint Stops Mah Feets Fromma Hoppin!!"


----------



## LostAmerican

High_Gravity said:


> LostAmerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do admire how the Asians discipline their kids but again that all depends, the Asians in Long Beach gang bang with the Blacks and Hispanics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kung-Fu is no match for a 9mm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Asians don't look so "polite and well mannered" like people stereotype them to be.
Click to expand...

 
They all look like hard working immigrants that will pick our crops and mow our lawns.






Didn't we fight those guys in the 50's?


----------

